# OCR3 sport 2005



## rimugu (Feb 19, 2006)

Does Giant publish specifications for older bikes? (OCR3 sport 2005)

What do you think of OCR3 sport 2005 like new for 400USD? I have not yet tested it to see if it fits, but it seems like it could be a good buy.

Thank you


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

try here:
http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2005&range=196


----------



## rimugu (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thank you jerfie*

Thank you jerfie, that helps a lot!.

Would you say 400USD for one OCR3 in "like new" condition is a good price?


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

not a problem. 

as far as fair price, it's really hard to say without seeing the bike. it retailed new for $600 according to the archive, and has not so great componentry, so i'd say no. you could probably find a better deal on a bike a couple of years older with better components.

my wife just sold her 2004 trek 1500 [105's all around, with new ultegra cranks] for $450. with a little patience you could get a better bike that'll bring you a lot more joy in the long run.

my $.02.


----------

